# Blueberries in Peril...



## Chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

Good news: About 75 of my 88 blueberry bushes are healthy and full of blooms.

Bad news: It's supposed to get down to 29 degrees here Sunday night (Fayetteville, TN).

This happened two years ago, and all the blooms died. I didn't get one blueberry that year.

Wish me luck...


----------



## chiefmike (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck Chopper. Had a late freeze here this past week and it hit most of the vineyards a bit hard. Hope for some wind to help out there.


----------



## rrussell (Apr 3, 2009)

how about covering them with plastic for the night? you can by large rolls ar Home Depot.


----------



## pelican (Apr 3, 2009)

Plastic - old sheets - blankets - cardboard - ...

Up here in "the north country" we get early frosts and some years my tomatoes are all still green when frost comes. The garden looks like all the laundry and shop debris blew over the beds, but it usually helps.

In Florida they'll burn pitch pots to keep the orchards just that much warmer -- you can use the idea of pots of hot steaming water next to the bushes, and then cover them with the plastic, the blankets or quilts or what-have-you.

Blueberries are so sensitive to those late frosts.

(Late? We still have 10 inches of snow on the ground, most of it from last Monday!!!)

Do whatever you can to protect those bushes


----------



## grapeman (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's hoping it stays warmer than that. I see 39 on the weather map for you for then, that would be a lot better. It's always a bummer to lose a crop to frost before it even begins.


----------



## NEBama (Apr 4, 2009)

Chopper I live in NE Alabama it's supposed to get that cold here the same dayif you could shroud the bushes in plastic and put a big fan under it like and old chicken house fan the big ones with 48 inch blades you can probabley prevent the frost from settling on the bushes with wind velocity.AL


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 4, 2009)

We have had bon-fires to ward off late frosts...

In those days we weren't quite as Earth-Friendly and some old tires were included in those fires.

Running sprinklers works now...the plants will be covered in icicles in the morning, let the sprinklers run till it warms up a tad...then let the sun melt the ice.

Good luck...would be a shame to loose all those promising flowers.


----------



## swillologist (Apr 4, 2009)

Plastic alone is not a good idea. It will frost through the plastic. Blankets and sheets are a better choice.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 10, 2009)

The blooms on my blueberry bushes survived! Thank goodness.

I took many pics, and tried to upload a few. But the max pic size allowed on the web site is 150KB. And my camera stored all pics at size 2000KB or greater!

What can I do to upload an acceptable size?

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## gaudet (Apr 10, 2009)

Get a photobucket account and link the photos. Its pretty easy.

http://www.photobucket.com

I think you can resize it on the photobucket website..................

I just usually do it with Adobe Photoshop....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 10, 2009)

If you are using a windows OS, you can download the image resizer,
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


after downloading and installing, if you right click on your saved photo you will have the option to resize smaller.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2009)

The image resizer makes it even easier. Go to your folder where the pictures are, select all of them you want (even all at once), right click - resize image, select small, med, large, Handheld PC and it resizes them all to that size for you. It couldn't be easier.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had trouble finding an image resizer for Vista....

Found this today....

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/download-image-resizer.php

Anyone else found any Site to download from????


----------

